# Грыжа МПД и тренажерный зал



## Zheka28 (22 Май 2014)

В данной теме хотелось бы коснуться вопросов целесообразности, программы, техники выполнения тех или иных упражнений и всего того что связанно с походами в тренажерный зал при грыжах МПД.

Мнение форумчан и докторов зачастую очень разнятся и здесь каждый для себя решает сам. Я решил это дело не бросать и после очередного обострения переделал свою программу на следующую:

*Понедельник: спина, грудь, кардио*
- разминка 10 - 15 мин.
- гиперэкстензия
- тяга за голову с верхнего блока широким хватом
- тяга с верхнего блока параллельным хватом
- классический жим лежа
- жим лежа под углом (с не очень большими весами)
- кардио на эллиптическом тренажере 10 - 15 мин.
*Среда: в основном кардио. Раньше делал ноги, но сейчас перестал на время.*
- кардио на эллиптическом тренажере 25 - 30 мин.
- гиперэкстензия
- подъем ног в висе на перекладине (но стараюсь ногами доставать до самой перекладины)
- ходьба на беговой дорожке 25 - 30 мин.
*Пятница: руки*
- разминка 10 - 15 мин. (в том числе делаю лодочку, махи ногами лежа на боку)
- сгибание рук с верхнего блока в кроссовере
- сгибание рук в тренажере
- чередую жим штанги лежа узким хватом и разгибание с верхнего блока
- отжимания от брусьев
- подъем ног в упоре
- кардио на эллиптическом тренажере 10 - 15 мин.

Оставляйте комментарии и свои примеры


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (22 Май 2014)

Zheka28 написал(а):


> Я решил это дело не бросать и после очередного обострения переделал свою программу


Если брать умеренные веса (1/2 от максимума), прислушиваться к своему телу (боли в спине при выполнении упражнений быть не должно!), и соблюдать баланс между динамическими, статическими и гимнастическими упражнениями, то заниматься вполне будет полезно.


----------



## Zheka28 (22 Май 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Если брать умеренные веса (1/2 от максимума), прислушиваться к своему телу (боли в спине при выполнении упражнений быть не должно!), и соблюдать баланс между динамическими, статическими и гимнастическими упражнениями, то заниматься вполне будет полезно.


Леонид Михайлович не могли бы пояснить: "если брать умеренные веса (1/2 от максимума)" - что имеете ввиду под максимумом здесь? При выполнении упражнений беру такой вес при котором можно выполнить 8-15 повторений. Такой вес умеренный?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (22 Май 2014)

Имеется ввиду максимальный вес по динамометру.


----------



## Zheka28 (22 Май 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Имеется ввиду максимальный вес по динамометру.


Леонид Михайлович, извиняюсь за свою безграмотность но не могли бы описать простыми словами?


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (22 Май 2014)

Zheka28 написал(а):


> В данной теме хотелось бы коснуться вопросов целесообразности, программы, техники выполнения тех или иных упражнений и всего того что связанно с походами в тренажерный зал при грыжах МПД.


 Неплохо. Опишите подробно свою разминку.


----------



## La murr (22 Май 2014)

*Павел Валерьевич*, автор темы изначально предложил для более детального ознакомления с методами разминки переходить на сайт, где размещены иллюстрированные комментарии.
Но сайт содержит рекламу и предложение коммерческих услуг, что противоречит Правилам форума.
Мы пришли к согласию с топикстартером в том, что желающим он может рекомендовать лично просмотр стороннего ресурса, но публиковать ссылки на форуме не станет.


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (22 Май 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Павел Валерьевич*, автор темы изначально предложил для более детального ознакомления с методами разминки переходить на сайт, где размещены иллюстрированные комментарии.
> Но сайт содержит рекламу и предложение коммерческих услуг, что противоречит Правилам форума.
> Мы пришли к согласию с топикстартером в том, что желающим он может рекомендовать лично  просмотр стороннего ресурса, но публиковать ссылки на форуме не станет.


Жаль, я думал распишет (((((


----------



## Zheka28 (22 Май 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> Неплохо. Опишите подробно свою разминку.



В принципе все достаточно просто: 
- 2-3 минуты на эллиптическом
- шея (круговые движения головы, движения из стороны в сторону, вперед назад)
- плечи и руки (всевозможные махи и круговые движения рук по всем суставам во все стороны)
- круговые движения таза, наклоны в разные стороны (в том числе и вперед)
- круговые махи согнутых в коленях ног
- растяжка ног
- лежа тянусь в разные стороны руками и ногами
- вишу на турнике и на брусьях

Как то так в общем))))


----------



## Николай51 (22 Май 2014)

Бицепс можно прорабатывать со штангой на лавке скота или на тренажёре скота,я чередую. Так-же делаю французский жим лёжа. Гиперэкстензию пока побаиваюсь делать заменяю её ласточкой. Так-же делаю лёжа на скамье тяги гантель.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (23 Май 2014)

Zheka28 написал(а):


> но не могли бы описать простыми словами


Динамометр - такое устройство, позволяющее измерить вашу силу. они есть разные (рапространенный кистевой) на любые группы мышц. Измеряете, к примеру силу бицепса (максимальную тягу) и полученное делите пополам, и с этим весом занимаетесь.


----------



## Zheka28 (23 Май 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Динамометр - такое устройство, позволяющее измерить вашу силу. они есть разные (рапространенный кистевой) на любые группы мышц. Измеряете, к примеру силу бицепса (максимальную тягу) и полученное делите пополам, и с этим весом занимаетесь.



Интересно, даже примерно не знаю как и где это сделать, но думаю что вес который позволяет сделать 8-15 повторений будет близким к тому что вы описали.


Николай51 написал(а):


> Так-же делаю лёжа на скамье тяги гантель.



По подробнее, это что? И еще опиши, пожалуйста, как ноги делаешь, если делаешь вообще.


----------



## lubix13i (25 Май 2014)

Зачем куча бесполезных упражнений и жимов разными хватами и углами?
Убрать тяги сверху - заменить на обычные подтягивания - лучше упражнения для развития спины без нагрузки на позвоночник еще нет, тем кто не может со своим весом - подтягиваться на гравитроне.
Тяга за голову вообще не естественное движение, учитесь правильно подтягиваться широким хватом. Лишь бы все упростить.
Зачем делать жим под углом? У вас грыжа - вам все равно какие развивать мышцы груди, делайте классический жим штанги на прямом упоре, а не верхнюю часть груди.
Зачем делать кардио после тренеровки? Кардио делать надо после разминки (10-15мин) и соответсвенно кардио (20 мин), потом основная часть и заминка (растяжка, много методов можно найти на ютубе).
Зачем нужно сводить руки в кроссовер? Кроссовер используется для округления мышц груди, после 2-3 летнего стажа на базовых упражнения. Выкинуть тоже.
Сосредоточиться надо на базовых (кроме осевых) и на них и делать упор, а не бесполезную изоляцию.
- Жим штанги классический без уклона.
- Подтягивания (гравитрон, со своим весом, или с поясом с доп. весом)
- Отжимания от брусьев (гравитрон, со своим весом, или с поясом с доп. весом)
- Жим ногами можно делать, но не вверх, а под прямым углом.
- Тяга блока к поясу (обязательно!)
- Гиперэкстензии (со своим и с доп. весом)
- Пресс (подъем ног в висе, подъем корпуса под наклоном)
Кардио: ходьба под уклоном (5-8) при скорости 5-6. Никогда не бегайте.
И обязательно плавать (хотя б 1 раз в неделю)
Со временем можно добавить различные разводки и тяги. Можно начать приседать без веса, в качестве смена осевой нагрузки, взять гантели в руки, главное всего держать естественный с-образный изгиб, а не сутулиться. Но пока вы не будете выполнять в достаточной мере базовые упражнения, то нет смысла туда лезть. Вы должны развивать весь организм, а не закачивать только то, где болит.


----------



## lubix13i (25 Май 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Бицепс можно прорабатывать со штангой на лавке скота или на тренажёре скота,я чередую. Так-же делаю французский жим лёжа. Гиперэкстензию пока побаиваюсь делать заменяю её ласточкой. Так-же делаю лёжа на скамье тяги гантель.


Зачем вы делаете изоляцию на бицепс? У вас он будет расти с общей массой телой банальными подтягиваниям и базой, что я описал. Бросьте заниматься чушью, изолировать на Скотте надо тогда, когда у вас бицепс 50см и надо подчеркнуть его выделение.


----------



## Николай51 (26 Май 2014)

lubix13i написал(а):


> Зачем вы делаете изоляцию на бицепс? У вас он будет расти с общей массой телой банальными подтягиваниям и базой, что я описал. Бросьте заниматься чушью, изолировать на Скотте надо тогда, когда у вас бицепс 50см и надо подчеркнуть его выделение.


Подтягивания мне вообще противопоказаны, т.к.прогибается поясница и идёт прострел в ногу. Вы вообще в теме? Травму как раз и получил тягой штанги в наклоне с правильным изгибом. Я не собираюсь набирать лишнюю массу мне она не нужна,я быстро могу набрать до 95 кг.и смысл в этом? Мне нужно качество а не бесформенная груда мяса. По поводу пресса та же беде,ноги не поднять т.к.натянут нервный корешок,лёжа если делать скрутки тот-же прострел. Гиперэкстензия для многих грыжевиков противопоказана, лично знаю человека который заработал грыжу гиперэкстензией, а Вы ещё советуете отягощение. Осторожней давайте советы, просто делитесь опытом.

Пресс качать с полной амплитудой при грыже опасно!!!!


----------



## Zheka28 (26 Май 2014)

lubix13i написал(а):


> Зачем делать жим под углом? У вас грыжа - вам все равно какие развивать мышцы груди, делайте классический жим штанги на прямом упоре, а не верхнюю часть груди.
> Зачем делать кардио после тренеровки? Кардио делать надо после разминки (10-15мин) и соответсвенно кардио (20 мин), потом основная.
> Зачем нужно сводить руки в кроссовер? Кроссовер используется для округления мышц груди, после 2-3 летнего стажа на базовых упражнения. Выкинуть тоже.
> Сосредоточиться надо на базовых (кроме осевых) и на них и делать упор, а не бесполезную изоляцию.
> ...


1. Как можно связать наличие грыжи и закачку верхней части груди? При жиме под углом осевая нагрузка на позвоночник не более чем в статичном стоячем положении. Все зависит от техники.
2. По поводу кардио мнения у всех расходятся. Кто то считает что нужно делать до, кто то после. Мне ближе после по разным причинам. Можете обосновать свою версию?
3. Про кроссовер, возможно мы друг друга не поняли. Приложил картинку того что я имел ввиду. Прокачать бицепс другими методами (за исключением скамьи скота) значит что то поднимать стоя или сидя........
4. Жим ногами делать пока очень больно. Ноги пока вообще не делаю т.к. везде прострелы и после подобных упражнений боли усиливаются.
5. Тяга блока к поясу вы имеете ввиду горизонтальную тягу сидя? Мое мнение что при таком упражнении нагрузка велика и надо его заменять на тягу сверху либо с упором в грудь.


----------



## Николай51 (27 Май 2014)

На лавке скота вы опираетесь грудью о парту тут больше вытяжение чем сдавление позвонков. На наклонной скамье делаю жим но с небольшим весом и медленным темпом и то после основного жима когда грудь проработана,так-же можно делать тренажёр лягушку на грудь она заменяет разводку но опять-же если есть травмы плеча надо делвть с малым весом аккуратно. Вообще старайтесь избегать больших весов лифтинг нам противопоказан,с небольшими весами можно хорошо проработать все группы мышц.


----------



## Zheka28 (5 Июн 2014)

После очередного посещения врача немного изменил подход к тренировкам, если вкратце, то:
- *позвонки мои пытаются срастись и обездвижиться*. Скорее всего я их "расшевелил" не правильными упражнениями где задействован нижний отдел спины (боковые наклоны через козла, глубокая гиперэкстензия, не совсем технически правильный жим ногами в тренажере, большая амплитуда в упражнениях для пресса и т.д.).
- *вытяжение и/или вис на турнике. *Вытяжение - отказать! Вис на турнике в принципе можно и даже полезно для здоровой спины, но в моем случае очень осторожно, касаясь ногами пола что бы если что сразу встать на них. Смысл в том чтобы растягивались не поврежденные диски, а больные остались неподвижны.
- *вибромассажер* (есть у меня дома небольшой бош) - можно сколько хочешь, по крайней мере хуже не сделаю и кровоток от него улучшается.
- *аппликатор Кузнецова* - должен стать лучшим другом т.к. увеличивает приток крови и ................ вобщем хорошая вещь)))
- *велосипед* - правильно подобранный велосипед в разумных пределах очень даже полезен)))))))
- *тренажерный зал* - правильная физическая активность без фанатизма ооооочень даже полезна из чего сделал вывод что заниматься я дальше буду, просто чуть чуть по другому))
*Вывод:* надо изменить подход к тренировкам, а точнее исключить упражнения которые сгибают - разгибают (заставляют двигаться) больные позвонки.


----------



## Николай51 (9 Июн 2014)

Zheka28 написал(а):


> После очередного посещения врача немного изменил подход к тренировкам, если вкратце, то:
> - *позвонки мои пытаются срастись и обездвижиться*. Скорее всего я их "расшевелил" не правильными упражнениями где задействован нижний отдел спины (боковые наклоны через козла, глубокая гиперэкстензия, не совсем технически правильный жим ногами в тренажере, большая амплитуда в упражнениях для пресса и т.д.).
> - *вытяжение и/или вис на турнике. *Вытяжение - отказать! Вис на турнике в принципе можно и даже полезно для здоровой спины, но в моем случае очень осторожно, касаясь ногами пола что бы если что сразу встать на них. Смысл в том чтобы растягивались не поврежденные диски, а больные остались неподвижны.
> - *вибромассажер* (есть у меня дома небольшой бош) - можно сколько хочешь, по крайней мере хуже не сделаю и кровоток от него улучшается.
> ...



Мне кажется если позвонки срастутся будет наоборот полный писец


----------



## La murr (9 Июн 2014)

*Николай51*, у меня позвонки искусственно стабилизированы системой ТПФ. Я скажу, что я очень подвижна и активна.


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (9 Июн 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Мне кажется если позвонки срастутся будет наоборот полный писец


У нас товарищ на форуме, который в Израиле ТПФ ставил, в футбол по полной играет, детей на каждое плечо садит и бегает с ними, поэтому Вы заблуждаетесь)


----------



## Shurik82 (9 Июн 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Николай51*, у меня позвонки искусственно стабилизированы системой ТПФ. Я скажу, что я очень подвижна и активна.


А сколько вам можно поднять киллограм?


----------



## Николай51 (9 Июн 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Николай51*, у меня позвонки искусственно стабилизированы системой ТПФ. Я скажу, что я очень подвижна и активна.


Это болты в позвоночнике если я не ошибаюсь?


Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> У нас товарищ на форуме, который в Израиле ТПФ ставил, в футбол по полной играет, детей на каждое плечо садит и бегает с ними, поэтому Вы заблуждаетесь)


Израиль, там медицина на высоком уровне.


----------



## La murr (10 Июн 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Это болты в позвоночнике если я не ошибаюсь?


Да, не ошибаетесь - 4 транспедикулярных винта.


Николай51 написал(а):


> Израиль, там медицина на высоком уровне.


Это Вы в моей клинике не бывали! Воистину, космос!


----------



## Николай51 (10 Июн 2014)

Shurik82 написал(а):


> А сколько вам можно поднять киллограм?





La murr написал(а):


> Да, не ошибаетесь - 4 транспедикулярных винта.
> 
> Это Вы в моей клинике не бывали! Воистину, космос!



А что за клиника и во сколько обошлась операция?

Дело в том что полтора года назад я звонил в клинику в Израиле где оперирует Пекарский,общался с консультантами,они мне выслали видео конструкций которые вмантируют в позвоночник я увиденным был доволен. Ещё сказали не в коем случае не оперироваться в России т.к.много рецедивов после наших операций. Но ценник там серьёзный от 40тыс.евро прооперировать мои две грыжи.


----------



## La murr (11 Июн 2014)

Николай51 написал(а):


> А что за клиника и во сколько обошлась операция?


Новосибирский ФЦН, Николай - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20466/
Оперировали по квоте. Затраты были только на дорогу туда и обратно. При наличии инвалидности и транспортные расходы компенсируются.

А по поводу Пекарского... Не разделяю я восторгов от того, что вот в Израиле, да у Пекарского, лучше чем в России, в том же ФЦН, к примеру. Не могу забыть отзыва гражданки Израиля и пациентки форума Катерины о том, что у Пекарского ни клиники своей нет, ни постоянной команды врачей. Если это кому-то о чём-то говорит...


----------



## Николай51 (11 Июн 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Новосибирский ФЦН, Николай - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20466/
> Оперировали по квоте. Затраты были только на дорогу туда и обратно. При наличии инвалидности и транспортные расходы компенсируются.
> 
> А по поводу Пекарского... Не разделяю я восторгов от того, что вот в Израиле, да у Пекарского, лучше чем в России, в том же ФЦН, к примеру. Не могу забыть отзыва гражданки Израиля и пациентки форума Катерины о том, что у Пекарского ни клиники своей нет, ни постоянной команды врачей. Если это кому-то о чём-то говорит...


Буду иметь в виду. А то устал жить от обострения к обострению. Столько литературы прочитано, столько перепробовано, но окончательной победы я не добился. Много шарлатанов и просто больных на голову консервативных деятелей. В общем, надо что-то решать.


----------



## Zheka28 (17 Июл 2014)

Мой обновленный план занятий

Понедельник
1. Разминка
2. Жим штанги лежа класический
3. Жим штанги под углом 
4. Гиперэкстензия с очень маленькой амплитудой (около 10 см в плечах)
5. Тяга за голову с верхнего блока
6. Горизонтальная тяга на тренажере с упором в груди
7. Кардио


Среда
1. Разминка
2. Махи рукой в сторону с нижнего блока
3. Разгибание ног в тренажере
4. Сгибание ног в тренажере
5. Сведение ног в тренажере
6. Разведение ног в тренажере
7. Кардио


Пятница
1. Разминка
2. Сгибание рук с верхнего блока в кроссовере
3. Сгибание рук в тренажере / на скамье скотта
4. Разгибания рук с верхнего блока / жим штанги лежа узким хватом
5. Отжимание от брусьев
6. Подъем ног в упоре / косые лежа на животе (планка)
7. Кардио


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (9 Дек 2014)

Проходил в тренажерный зал около месяца, поначалу нормально было , потом обострение началось и боль в спине. В общем в моем случае оказалось вредно  занимался под руководством очень хорошего тренера, который с подобными травмами работает, т.е. не самотренингом был...


----------



## La murr (9 Дек 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> Проходил в тренажерный зал около месяца, поначалу нормально было , потом обострение началось и боль в спине. В общем в моем случае оказалось вредно  занимался под руководством очень хорошего тренера, который с подобными травмами работает, т.е. не самотренингом был...


А тренер в подобных случаях, Павел, даёт какие-то рекомендации по восстановлению?


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (9 Дек 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> А тренер в подобных случаях, Павел, даёт какие-то рекомендации по восстановлению?


Посоветовал упражнения с собственным весом, которые я теперь дома делаю. Тренажеры запретил т.к. говорит если спина беспокоит при упражнениях это очень плохо.


----------



## La murr (9 Дек 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> Посоветовал упражнения с собственным весом, которые я теперь дома делаю.


Если есть желание - поделитесь...


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (9 Дек 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Если есть желание - поделитесь...


Собственно ничего нового и особо необычного:
1. ИП лежа на животе. Из этого положения встаем на локти (в местах локтевых суставов) и держим вес всего тела сколько можем и так 4 подхода (тело должно быть натянута как струнка.

2. ИП на четвереньках. Берем поочередно выпрямляем ноги (получается движение каждой ногой поочередно назад).

3. ПолуПриседания с поставленными ногами на ширине плеч с собственным весом.

Остальное сказал ничего не делать . Это говорит самые легкие упражнения при грыже мпд. Через месяц к нему.


----------



## Zheka28 (10 Дек 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> Проходил в тренажерный зал около месяца, поначалу нормально было , потом обострение началось и боль в спине. В общем в моем случае оказалось вредно  занимался под руководством очень хорошего тренера, который с подобными травмами работает, т.е. не самотренингом был...



Да уж, тут все индивидуально и очень осторожно надо. Тут от упражнений и от подхода зависит, надо подобрать именно свои. Лично для меня зал стал прям спасением, я стабильно 3 раза в неделю хожу. Правда, если перечитать мою историю, то видно что не все было гладко сначала. Сейчас чувствую себя просто прекрасно, боли ушли и изредка возникает дискомфорт когда повернешься или нагнёшься как то не правильно или долго сидеть приходится на корточках или просто на полу.

Оно конечно может быть и без зала все бы зажило (было уже так у меня) но с залом я и выглядеть стал лучше, и чувствую себя лучше и нравится мне это дело. Если есть желание надо искать свой комплекс упражнений! Лично для меня сейчас главное максимально обездвижить поясничный отдел.

Удачи, оптимизма и скорейшего выздоровления.


----------

